
'10-second' hack jogs Fitbits into malware-spreading mode - kameit00
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/10/21/fitbit_hack/
======
arm
Hmm… my sister has a Fitbit, but she only syncs it with her iPad. I’m guessing
this won’t affect her.

